# Brickwall



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Here are a tip on how to make the illusion of a brick wall really simple.
Some people probably know it, but for those who don´t, enyoy 

You will need the following:


Cross laser
Folding rule
Masking tape
Wall Putty
Three / Four different colors
Sponges
Color of your choice, 3 different minimum
Ladder
Patience

*Step 1*
If you havn´t painted the background, do that first in the color you wish your mortar to be.
Measure out the first line and place the cross laser where you want to start with your bricks.
Mask carefully and accurately.

Then work your way up until you have all the lines.









*Step 2*
Go all over the wall with putty. About 0.5-1cm thick layer. Make sure it is uneven and not flat. bumps are good 
Remove maskingtape along the way to make sure the putty doesn´t dry.









*Step 3*
Once the tape is removed, let the putty dry over night.









*Step 4*
Take a sponge and start coloring the "stones". Use different colors to create depth and realism to the wall.









*Step 5*
Dry paint with black / brown / white on different stones to get a natural result.
I havn´t got any pictures of the final results but i guess you got an idea of what the result will be like 









There, You're done


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Great work - thanks for sharing. I first stumbled upon the joint compound technique years ago while watching this video. It really opens up many opportunities for set design.


----------



## JW Halloween (Sep 30, 2012)

That's really cool!


----------



## Wickedhag (May 14, 2011)

Wow! Came out great!


----------

